# [Emerge] VLC : Blocked Packages (Résolu)

## Gronono

Bonjour,

je veux emerge vlc. J'ai configuré les use flags pour prendre en compte mes besoins mais lorsque je fais une emerge -pv vlc, j'ai une jolie erreur :

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)
> 
> 

 

J'ai essayé de forcer (en ignorant l'erreur : emerge vlc),j'ai eu un :

 *encore emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! Error: the <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 package conflicts with another package;
> ...

 

Je suis donc aller voir le lien. Et si j'ai bien compris, udev et device-mapper font la même chose et je dois choisir. Choix relatif, car si je veux VLC je suis obligé d'utiliser device-mapper.

En plus je pensais que udev était indispensable.

Bref, je ne sais pas quoi faire.

A+

GrononoLast edited by Gronono on Mon Nov 19, 2007 1:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

ce n'est pas vraiment ce qui est ecrit,

portage te dit que "tout ce qui est inferieur a udev-115-r1" bloque device-mapper-1.02.22-r5.

j'en deduis que tu as une version de udev inferieure donc.

il faut surement demasquer udev et tu pourras installer vlc.

je ne sais pas vraiment ce que fais device-mapper mais les deux sont present sur mon systeme, donc ils ne font certainement pas le meme travail.

...

```
Device mapper ioctl library for use with LVM2 utilitie
```

voila la reponse  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> l faut surement demasquer udev et tu pourras installer vlc.

 

A première vue, pas besoin de démasquer quoi que ce soit : la dernière version stable de udev est précisément la 115-r1 !  :Wink: 

Donc, d'abord faire un emerge --sync pour être sûr que portage soit à jour, puis faire un emerge udev et enfin un emerge vlc.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> faire un emerge udev et enfin un emerge vlc.

 Je dirais même faire un emerge -1 udev , c'est plus propre !  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Bien sûr, j'ai simplement donné les commandes génériques !   :Wink: 

Après avoir envoyé mon post, j'étais certain que quelqu'un allait faire la remarque. J'ai donc gagné !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 :Very Happy: 

 J'ai pas résisté à l'envie de «corriger» un vétéran :p

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Tuxicomane wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   faire un emerge udev et enfin un emerge vlc. Je dirais même faire un emerge -1 udev , c'est plus propre ! 

 

A la fois, rajouter udev à ton world ... ça devrait pas trop mettre la zone (c'est une des dépendances de gentoo-sources chez moi)

Plus sérieusement, je commencerais par une mise à jour du système avant de tenter d'installer vlc.

```
emerge -Duav world
```

(après bien entendu avoir synchronisé ton arbre portage)

Petite remarque : chez moi, lorsque je veux faire une mise à jour de vlc, je suis obligé de le désinstaller d'abord.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Ok maintenant je n'ai plus de paquets blockés lorsque je veux installer vlc.

Par contre j'ai essayé de mettre à jour le système :

```

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

Et là j'ai encore un blockage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: the sys-apps/setarch package conflicts with another package;
> 
> !!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.
> ...

 

Donc je ne peux pas mettre à jour mon système ?

[/code]

----------

## YetiBarBar

En fait, setarch est maintenant inclus dans util-linux.

Tu devrais t'en sortir à l'aide de :

```
emerge -C setarch && emerge -1 util-linux
```

----------

## Gronono

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu devrais t'en sortir à l'aide de :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci, je vais essayer ce midi. Là je suis au taff et je n'ai pas accès à ma machine (ni à aucune gentoo).

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En fait, setarch est maintenant inclus dans util-linux. 
> 
> 

 

Comment vous faites pour savoir ça ?

En gros comment je peux resourdre mes futurs problèmes de paquets bloqués tout seul comme un grand.

A+

Gronono

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> Comment vous faites pour savoir ça ?
> 
> En gros comment je peux resourdre mes futurs problèmes de paquets bloqués tout seul comme un grand.

 

En regardant rapidement sur bugs.gentoo.org, je suis tombé la-dessus (il faut faire une recherche avancée et inclure les bugs fermés, et autres ...) et c'est comme ça que j'ai pu te répondre.

Les raisons pour lesquelles des paquets peuvent être bloquants sont multiples et il n'y a pas de solutions miracles.

Quand il s'agit d'un paquet qui a été intégré dans un autre, la solution la plus générale est celle décrite plus haut (emerge -C le_paquet_qui_disparait && emerge -1 celui_ou_ca_a_ete_inclus) mais des fois, ça peut être plus complexe (des dépendances directes sur le paquet qui disparait) et là, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire ...

----------

## Gronono

Ok ça à l'air de marcher.

La prochaine fois, je regarderai dans bugzilla.

Merci à tous.

A+

Gronono

PS : le système avait besoin de la mise à jour : emerge 1 of 138.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bon courage !

(Et bonne chance surtout !!)

----------

